# It's Rescue Raffle Time



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

_We all love our spoiled Maltese and that's why we're here! However, not every Maltese is fortunate enough to be spoiled, have loving parents and a happy life, which is where rescue organizations come in. They rescue Maltese from all over, and help to find them a warm, loving home. Most of us on SM know the wonderful work that rescue organizations do to help Maltese, and many of us have a fluff that was a Rescue._​ 


_Each year, SM holds a Rescue Raffle to help those in need. It is time for this event to begin._​ 



_*Step 1 – Prize Donations*_​ 

_*Step 2 – Purchase of Raffle Tickets*_​ 

*Step 3 – Drawing *​ 


*PRIZE DONATIONS*

_We are beginning by soliciting prize donations from SM members and vendors. Prizes must be new (never used) and can be of any value and may be Maltese related, dog related or of other interest to our members. If you plan on donating a prize for the raffle, please pm me or email me with information on the item that you’re planning on donating. If you have a picture of the item, please attach so that I can post in the prize thread. Please check back daily to see additional prizes that have been added_​ 

_Hold onto the prize(s) that you donate as you will send the prize directly to the winner_​ 


*RAFFLE TICKETS*

_To purchase Raffle Tickets, you send a donation to the Rescue Group of _*YOUR*_ choice. Once you have mailed the check or sent the money via PayPal (each Rescue has their own way of accepting donations), you will send me a PM or an email to __[email protected]__ a copy of your receipt/ PayPal Confirmation. If you are unable to donate via PayPal, please pm me the amount of your donation and the name of the Rescue organization so that I can verify your donation with them .Once I receive your pm or email, I will send you back your raffle ticket numbers. _​ 

_Tickets are $5.00 and for each 12 tickets purchased ($60.00) you will receive 1 extra ticket -- so instead of 12 tickets, you will get 13._​ 

_You may buy as many raffle tickets as you want! The drawing will be held on Monday, September 26th, and winners will be posted on SM on that day. That should give us plenty of time for prize donations as well as ticket purchases._​ 

_Because we hope to raise additional money by holding the SM Rescue Raffle, only donations made between July 1st – September 25th will receive Raffle Tickets._​ 

*AMOUNT OF MONEY RAISED*_._

_I will start a new thread which will be updated periodically regarding the amount that the Rescue Raffle has raised. So check back to see the running total of the amount of money that the Rescue Raffle has generated to help with the poor little fluffs that weren't as lucky as ours to have great SM Moms and Dads. I will update the total every few days._​ 





_As in previous years, I will be donating to this worthy cause, but will not be eligible to win a prize._​


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Yay!! I love the rescue raffle


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So for us uncrafty people who would like to donate a prize, any suggestions what draws interest?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay. I'd better to get to work on prizes.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> So for us uncrafty people who would like to donate a prize, any suggestions what draws interest?



I am going to be making my donations, but....

Everybody could use a Bayou dry face water bowl. Our own Crystal sells them. I have one, but wouldn't mind having a back-up, in case I break it.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I like how MiMi & Sylvia think!!

I would like to donate something to raffle off - i will pm'ing you Lynn


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We always have so many great prizes. Here a list of some:

1. Madan Brushes
2. Madan Combs
3. Other Grooming Supplies
4. Gift Certificates to dog related stores
5. Gift basets filled with treats and toys and other great dog items
6. Bowls
7. Toys
8. Treats
9. Clothes
10. Carriers
11. Strollers

And many, many, many other great itmes. This gives you some items, I hope.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> We always have so many great prizes. Here a list of some:
> 
> 1. Madan Brushes
> 2. Madan Combs
> ...


Thanks that is helpful.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Lynn, You said no second hand items. what about collectibles like the Yvonne Bandoni statues etc?? Or rare Maltese salt and pepper shakers?. I collect those and they are fun to get, if you can find them. Thanks, Edie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: It's that time again!!!!:aktion033: Now I need to shop for a raffle donation.....woohoo!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Lynn, You said no second hand items. what about collectibles like the Yvonne Bandoni statues etc?? Or rare Maltese salt and pepper shakers?. I collect those and they are fun to get, if you can find them. Thanks, Edie


Edie -- you're right -- I didn't mean things like this. I meant things like used toys, used beds, etc. Collectibles are always wonderful.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks, OK. good.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Let's raise some money for the babies!!! Count us in  . We will be buying raffle tickets and I will donate a dog bed. Haven't decided yet if I'll make it or buy it....or maybe I'll do one of each! Shhhhh don't tell my husband .


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm in!!:chili::chili::wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Just finished one hand painted item for raffle....plan on doing at least one more.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Claire -- I'm soooooooooooo excited. Can't wait to see picture. You know how much I adore your artwork.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am going to donate a gift card .. for the raffle and I will try and think of something else..


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn, I picked up a couple of small things - I will email photos when I am back from vacation!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is exciting!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I guess it's time to fire up the torch! Count me in!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Count me in!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

MoonDog said:


> I guess it's time to fire up the torch! Count me in!


FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love your work!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Count me in, too, for a Tanner Tog.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Saw this link on Sue's FB page and wondering if I should get one to donate for the raffle (instead of doing a fluff bed)? What do yall think? It actually looks like a Malt on the umbrella  .

https://www.onekingslane.com/produc...rm=23798_1016100&utm_campaign=facebook_RHS_A2


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Summergirl73 said:


> Saw this link on Sue's FB page and wondering if I should get one to donate for the raffle (instead of doing a fluff bed)? What do yall think? It actually looks like a Malt on the umbrella  .
> 
> https://www.onekingslane.com/produc...rm=23798_1016100&utm_campaign=facebook_RHS_A2


Onekingslane is where I got my raffle donation. I love that site!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've never ordered from them before, but if folks show an interest in the umbrella ~ then I'll order it and donate. Happy winner and raising $ for happy fluffs  .


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think I'll donate a carseat for the raffle. I'll have to read what exactly I have to do(where to send it, and all) 
Amazon.com: Snoozer Lookout I Pet Car Seat, Small, Black: Pet Supplies









I guess something like this, not sure of the color yet. Do you think this would be a good raffle prize?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I think I'll donate a carseat for the raffle. I'll have to read what exactly I have to do(where to send it, and all)
> Amazon.com: Snoozer Lookout I Pet Car Seat, Small, Black: Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh yes, I still need to get one so I hope I win this!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> I've never ordered from them before, but if folks show an interest in the umbrella ~ then I'll order it and donate. Happy winner and raising $ for happy fluffs  .


I never ordered from them either but when I saw the dog breed umbrellas I loved the one that looks like a Maltese. I think Diana said she bought one already. I think it's a great gift!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> I think I'll donate a carseat for the raffle. I'll have to read what exactly I have to do(where to send it, and all)
> Amazon.com: Snoozer Lookout I Pet Car Seat, Small, Black: Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> ...


Deb -- you can wait to order after the winner is drawn on Sept. 26 and have it shipped directly to the winner.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Deb -- you can wait to order after the winner is drawn on Sept. 26 and have it shipped directly to the winner.


Ok thanks Lynn! Now do I still e mail you with a picture of it or is this good enough?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> Ok thanks Lynn! Now do I still e mail you with a picture of it or is this good enough?


I've got it. Thanks


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Lynn I just sent you what I am donating. Thanks for all you do for all the rescues.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

oh, my goodness, I have seen the thread with the start of the prizes and they are crazy awesome!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Yay! I'm so glad I didn't miss this!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Deb -- you can wait to order after the winner is drawn on Sept. 26 and have it shipped directly to the winner.


Debbie that is what I will do with the bed prize I donated, so the winner can choose the color and size. If the winner is outside the US, I will order from that country's amazon site and have it shipped direct from there without dealing with customs.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I think I'll donate a carseat for the raffle. I'll have to read what exactly I have to do(where to send it, and all)
> Amazon.com: Snoozer Lookout I Pet Car Seat, Small, Black: Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> ...













Sorry I deleted the pucture by accident


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Deb -- you can wait to order after the winner is drawn on Sept. 26 and have it shipped directly to the winner.


Here it is, I deleted the pic by accident


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry for the dumb question, but I sent my paypal receipt via email but didn't hear anything back. Do we get raffle tickets mailed to us? Do we get an email with them? Not sure how it works


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

If you sent the receipts to Lynn, she will email you or PM you with your ticket numbers. I have noticed that Lynn tends to do this in batches.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn's a little backed up...how dare work get in the way of our fluffs :angry::HistericalSmiley: I donated to another rescue over the weekend and she said she'll get to them. As Walter said, she usually does the raffle numbers in batches and she'll e-mail or PM them to you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Lynn's a little backed up...


:blush: - some pumpkin might help - sorry I could not resist.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Let's make it tough on Lynn and send more donations. :innocent:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Let's make it tough on Lynn and send more donations. :innocent:


I did donate another prize!! Ha ha!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I am a little backed up -- and the pumpkin didn't help. I should be able to work on the Raffle tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I am a little backed up -- and the pumpkin didn't help. I should be able to work on the Raffle tomorrow afternoon.


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I am a little backed up -- and the pumpkin didn't help. I should be able to work on the Raffle tomorrow afternoon.


Sorry, didn't mean to put pressure on any one  Just wasn't sure how it all worked since this is my first raffle B)


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Susabell said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to put pressure on any one  Just wasn't sure how it all worked since this is my first raffle B)


I am sure Lynn didn't take it that way. We were just having a little fun.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump, bump, bump  !


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh I have another donation the Muttluks boots yellow size XS


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

bump


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

_bump...._


----------

